# You're not as subtle as you think



## boo0125

How would one translate these sentences?

"You're not as subtle as you think"


When i try to translate it, it just comes out weird, like "not smooth" ...?
It's supposed to sound like spoken language.


thank you


----------



## bag520

Hello Boo0125,

All the there sentences are spoken language in Chinese.

1,　"You're not as subtle as you think". Maybe this is the same meaning as "You're not as smart as you think." If so ,then we uauslly understand it in chinese as“不要太自以为是。”


Hope it can help you!

Good luck


----------



## xiao1218

When used to descirbe a person, ''subtle'' can mean ''clever, cunning or that characterized by acumen and penetration''; hence, depending on the context, it can be understood as 聪明，圆滑 or 有洞察力。


----------



## avlee

你其实并不如自己想像的那样圆滑。
With few context and multiple meanings of the word "subtle", I might be wrong as well.


----------



## patrick_socal

xiao1218 said:


> When used to descirbe a person, ''subtle'' can mean ''clever, cunning or that characterized by acumen and penetration''; hence, depending on the context, it can be understood as 聪明，圆滑 or 有洞察力。


 
What about 微妙?
Is the meaning similar to subtle?

Patrick


----------



## xiao1218

If you want to say something, e.g. ideas, meanings, relationships,etc., I think 微妙 is actually the perfect word. One thing though, as far as I  know, 微妙 is not used to describe people. We cannot say 他很微妙。


----------



## Metasur1

"Subtle" can include a very wide range of meanings. Better provide context for best usage.


----------



## philosophia85

maybe 敏感的 or 纖細的


----------



## boo0125

Thanks you guys for your response! 
Hmm, what I was trying to say was like; someone is really abrasive, pushy if you will...in their way of acting. But thinks he is suave/cool.

Haha sorry if i can't make myself understood, thanks for helping me though!


----------



## poser1018

Maybe you could say it in a more sarcastic manner, like "You think you're so cool?"
Then, you could use:
"你是不是觉得自己特狡猾?" - Which kind of means "You think you're so sly/cunning?"
"别觉得自己有多聪明/狡猾/酷." - Which means more along the lines of "Don't think you're fooling anyone with your 'cool-guy/smart-guy' act."

Both of my translations are really colloquial and informal though, I'm sure others will come up with better ones


----------



## kath_01

how about 隱晦?

or just try to say he's not as suave as he thinks


----------



## mardeny

Learn more from all of you! Thank you all of you


----------



## Chinoise

You can try using "含蓄".

For example, "你说话就不能含蓄点儿吗？" - Can't you be more subtle?


----------

